# [resolved] Book1 issue in Excel 2002



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

When I open Excel by clicking on a saved workbook, the program opens that workbook and also an Empty Book1 workbook. How can I get it to stop opening that unneeded Book1 workbook? 

The program currently opens with Excel.exe /e and I have no entries in the XLSTART folder. There are also no entries in the Tools/Options start up location box. 

I either open Excel directly from a saved workbook or from the Office Shortcut bar. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :normal:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Hi

Here's some trouble shooting solutions that may help

http://www.jkp-ads.com/Articles/StartupProblems.asp


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Please post back the value of the *HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Excel.Sheet.12\shell\Open\command *key in the Registry.


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Glaswegian....thanks for your reply. I did not see anything there that would help me, but it is always good to find a new help site. 

Zazula......the value for the key you referenced is:

"C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE" /e

I sure do appreciate any help I can get on this vexing problem. Thanks so much for your response.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Well, this value indicates that your Registry's setting for when you double-click an .xls file is to open Excel in embedded mode (i.e. to start WITHOUT displaying the startup screen and creating a new workbook). But this setting does not correspond with what you're experiencing... Please re-register Excel by running *Excel.exe /o* and post back if you saw any differences.


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

zazula.....I am befuddled over this. Luckily it does not stop me from using the program...it is just an annoyance. 

I did as you suggested and ran excel.exe /o 

Then with Excel closed...I clicked on and opened an existing file and it once again opened BOTH the file and Book 1. Now, the only other thing that I can think could affect this would be the Personal.xls which I have set as a hidden file at all times. But it opens Book1 not Personal so I am assuming this is not an issue. 

I really appreciate your sleuthing work and you knowledge of the program.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Is your Personal.xls file inside the XLSTART folder?


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Nope....that folder is empty.


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Hooray!!!!! I found the answer. There are TWO XLSTART folders. One was empty...the other had Book1 and Personal.xls in it. I deleted Book1 and now the program opens properly!!!!!!! 

Thanks so much for your help! Searching for that personal.xls is what helped me to find out what was going on. 

Here is the location of the two files;

C:\Documents and Settings\*my name*\Application Data\Microsoft\Excel\XLSTART This is the one that had the files in it. 

C:\Programs\Microsoft Office\Office10\XLSTART This ALSO had a Book1 in it....and it was removed as well. 

Now, all works fine!!!!!!! Thanks so much for the leads!!!!!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Can you please rename Personal.xls to Personal.old and then double-click any .xls file, just to rule this out as a possible cause?


----------



## campingshadow (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

Ok.....I changed it to Personal.old. Now when I open Excel it opens to a blank screen and I have to hit new to get a worksheet on the screen. The tab on the task bar says Microsoft Excel but the name of the new workbook is Book1. 

If I open an existing file directly, then Excel opens to that file with no problems and the tab on the task bar says Microsoft Excel and the file name.

No extra Book1's either way. Looks like the problem is truly solved. Hope this helps other users as well. Thanks again for your assistance.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Book1 issue in Excel 2002*

I'm glad you resolved it. :smile:


----------

